# arrow wraps



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

I am curious how many of you use them.

1.Are you using them for hunting or target?

2. What colors do you like and why?

3. If you dont use them why not?

thanks for the info guys.

mark


----------



## 2eagles (Jun 15, 2005)

I use white wraps and white Blazers. Makes it easier to see the arrow in flight. Jim


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

anyone else?

mark


----------



## rossco (Jan 18, 2006)

I have used white and orange wraps, with many different colors of blazer vanes. They look cool, are easier to see in flight, and are easier to find after you shoot a deer, or lose an arrow. I've heard that white and pink are the two best colors to use if you want your arrow to show up on video if you tape your hunts. A buddy of mine used orange wraps and 3 orange vanes....those were by far the easiest to find if one was ever lost.


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

hah yeah i bet a half orange arrow would make it easier to find. Were you using the short blazer wraps or the long wraps?

mark


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

i am the one that had that half blaze orange shafts i fletched them like that for antelope hunting. i had all white fletching on my deer hunting arrows, but i found that the glow of the orange were best for deer hunting also. i didn't use blazer wraps, but they weren't really that long either. i can't remember off hand what the brand of the wraps is, but it's not the brand that i usually shoot. i have never had any kind of wrap affect the flight of any arrow either.

kase


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

I have started doing some filming for fun too and it would be nice to see the arrow on camera. anyone using any color besides orange or white?

mark


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Im thinking about going all blue...


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I've tried them for the obvious reason, being able to see where the arrow hits. They work well for this purpose.

Positives are ease of application and much improved ability to visually track arrow flight and impact.

My complaints are they are not very durable and tear very easily. Not much that can be done about this, as they have to be thin & light. They are also very expensive for what you are getting.

I'll probably get a dip tube & some bright colored laquer in the near furure. To me dipped arrows look better, and are far more durable than wraps...


----------



## nomrcy (Jul 14, 2005)

I wrap my arrows with a combo red/white. Easier to find after I miss! :lol: Lumenoks also are a great help.


----------

